#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση εκκλησιών

## salvadore

Καλή σας μέρα. Σέ Ἱερό Ναό χωριοῦ στήν ὀρεινή Ἀρκαδία (πολύ βαρύς χειμῶνας) ὑλοποιεῖται οἰκοδομική άνακαίνιση, μέρος τῆς ὁποίας εἶναι καί ἡ εἰσαγωγή θέρμανσης (πού δέν ὑπάρχει ἔως τώρα - μέ εὐνόητες ἀρνητικές συνέπειες). Ἔχει κάποιος συνάδελφος προτέρα ἐμπειρία σχετικά μέ τό τρόπο θέρμανσης ἐκκλησίας, λαμβάνοντας ὑπ' ὅψιν τίς ἰδιαιτερότητες ἑνός παλαιοῦ Ναοῦ (μεγάλο μέσο ὕψος 9,00 μ. - πέτρινοι σοβατισμένοι τοίχοι - πολλή ὑγρασία - ἀνάγκη ἄμεσης "ζέστης" γιά 4 ὧρες κλπ κλπ).
Συγκεκριμένα στοιχεῖα : κάτοψη 140,00 τ.μ. ὕψος 9,00 μ. θερμοκρασίες ὑπό τό μηδέν γιά 2 - 3 μῆνες.
Ἡλεκτρική ἐγκατάσταση κανονική 40Α, οἰκονομικές δυνατότητες πολύ περιορισμένες.
Τρόποι πού διερευνῶ : " μανιτάρια" ,  ξυλόσομπα μέ ἀερόθερμο, σόμπες πετρελαίου μέ ἀερόθερμο, "ντουλάπες" δαπέδου κλπ κλπ.
Εὐχαριστῶ ἐκ τῶν προτέρων γιά τίς ἀπαντήσεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Για ψηλοτάβανους χώρους η πιο ενδεδειγμένη θέρμανση είναι η ενδοδαπέδια.
Σε συνδυασμό με το υψηλό κόστος των καυσίμων, το υψηλό αρχικό κόστος επένδυσης αποσβένεται πλέον γρηγορότερα.
Όμως, η ενδοδαπέδια έχει μεγάλη αδράνεια.
Για την περίπτωσή σου θα προτιμούσα μια θέρμανση με fan coils που μπορούν να δουλέψουν σε χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες από τα κλασικά πάνελ.
Τον οποιοδήποτε τρόπο θέρμανσης με καύσιμο το ξύλο τον απορρίπτω για πολλούς λόγους.
Τα αερόθερμα είναι ακριβά στη λειτουργία διότι έχουν COP=1 και θερμαίνουν αέρα που πάει ψηλά και χάνεται.
Τα "μανιτάρια" υγραερίου δημιουργούν αισθητικό πρόβλημα.
Τα πάνελ υπερύθρων ίσως να είναι προτιμότερα, για τον χώρο, παρόλο που είναι επίσης ακριβά στη λειτουργία διότι έχουν COP=1. Αλλά δεν θερμαίνουν τον αέρα και αισθητικά μπορούν να ταιριάξουν καλύτερα.

----------


## nikos petratos

αποκλειστικά και μονο θερμανση δαπεδου

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν διαφωνώ (γενικώς) όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, υπάρχουν όμως δύο αλλά:
α) το αρχικό κόστος επένδυσης και η έλλειψη χρημάτων ("οἰκονομικές δυνατότητες πολύ περιορισμένες" όπως γράφε ο συνάδελφος)

β) την αδράνεια της ενδοδαπέδιας θέρμανσης και την ανάγκη λειτουργίας της μόνο για 4 ώρες ("ἀνάγκη ἄμεσης "ζέστης" γιά 4 ὧρες")

----------

